# Cutting on CE6000-40



## kimmiesm1 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am trying to figure out how to cut a pre-printed graphic design, printed from the Epson 1430, on the Graphtec CE6000-40 model. Am unclear whether I need a carrier sheet to cut on a transfer paper. I'm also using the Cutting Master 3 program but still in the midst of figuring out how to use it with Corel Draw X7.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

kimmiesm1 said:


> I am trying to figure out how to cut a pre-printed graphic design, printed from the Epson 1430, on the Graphtec CE6000-40 model. Am unclear whether I need a carrier sheet to cut on a transfer paper. I'm also using the Cutting Master 3 program but still in the midst of figuring out how to use it with Corel Draw X7.


Ignore the instruction manual you get with the Graphtec. 

Search youtube - there are dozens of videos that will show you everything you need to know.


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

saw video how to proper cut and sure your problem solve it.


----------

